# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Где купить сало в Минске?

## Апельсинка

Я беру сало на комаровке у ребят из Сало Мясо https://salo-miaso.by/ . Очень вкусно и по домашнему. Цены не кусаются.

----------

